# New Camera



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

New Pics From My new Digi:banana:


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

sorry i should of washed her first...

I will update the pics... plus the car will finally be dropped


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Where did you order your Indiglos? I need one with the built in tach.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats a sharp lens. I can tell the pictures were drasticaly resized though.

Seth


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Thats a sharp lens. I can tell the pictures were drasticaly resized though.
> 
> Seth *


resized how...? 

Thanks I deicded to finally by a 2.0 mp camera it was on sale for 150.00 it is the kodak cx???? ...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Revolution said:


> *Where did you order your Indiglos? I need one with the built in tach. *


Hey,

I got mine on ebay.. $32 shipped... 

you have a tach right because you have a GLE ..
you have to buy the gauge for the 200sx se.. and they will fit fine.. I bought the se-r gauge


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *Hey,
> 
> I got mine on ebay.. $32 shipped...
> 
> ...


are you sure? Mine reads to 120


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *resized how...?
> 
> Thanks I deicded to finally by a 2.0 mp camera it was on sale for 150.00 it is the kodak cx???? ... *


He probably means for example in the first image look at the wire in the BG. You can see that it has a jaggy outline which is typically caused by resizing. Also the siding on the house has an antialias blur or moire pattern to it when you shrink an image the lines tend to blur and get a bit jaggy sometimes, especially with tight patterns.

Nonetheless the pictures look good. Did you get those kodak ones with the little bases on them?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i had the option to get the base package for $200 

but didn't but i can still buy it seprate at anytime..
that dock makes things so easy all you do is drop the camera on it and hit the button and bang you are set... plus it is a charger at the same time  

yeah car domain made the pics smaller.. I would post the nice ones but it would take forever to load for some peeps.. 

Revolution

I was under the impression that The GLE & SE have the same tach and speedo numbers.. check ebay and search 200sx and you will see if its the same.. I could be wrong..


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *resized how...?
> *


Well,
In some areas (slong curves for example) they look 'pixelated'.

Seth


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

sorry I thought you meant that the pictures were small and made larger...

sorry i don't know to much about photography..

I just like my new toy


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

nice pics, and nice camera, i got the same one, i got it way back in the day, thats a cheap ass price for it now, you got an awesome deal


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Revolution said:


> *are you sure? Mine reads to 120 *


 He has an SE-L which has a 2.0L and reads to 140MPH. 1.6L engines have a speedo that goes to 120.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

Nice ride. Love that dash.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

03-Murano said:


> *Nice ride. Love that dash.  *


 .


Thanks


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *He has an SE-L which has a 2.0L and reads to 140MPH. 1.6L engines have a speedo that goes to 120. *



\o/ <~~~guy with hands in the air

You rock GA16DE! imma go buy one now.


----------

